# Just bought a shotgun bipod, was it a dumb purchase?



## huntinfool84 (Oct 3, 2010)

i got a bipod that the coyote craze guys use, thought it might be a good buy at the time now I think it might have been a waste of money. Any of you guys use them or something like it? Pro's? Con's? Here is the web site if you don't know what I'm talking about. http://prostores2.megawebservers.com/ushunter_net/StoreFront.bok


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

That looks pretty handy for just keeping it off the ground, but I prefer to keep it off the ground, and more "at ready" if you know what I mean. Check these out....

Quik-Shot Predator Shooting Stick


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I agree even though they may not be usefull for stability they keep them up and ready to grab for a shot.


----------



## huntinfool84 (Oct 3, 2010)

the local ranch store has those sticks, I've been debating whether they would be better than my regular shooting sticks because you can move your gun without really having to move the sticks also. do you like the so far?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

A friend of mine has those sticks I like them. And for $10 you can't hardly go wrong.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I use Harris bi or mono pods on my rifes when long shots are possible. I am stable enough for a 100 yard shot but put it out there at 300 yards I like a support.

With that said it is also nice no having to have your gun sitting in your lap but yet still ready. Try it...if you like it use it.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

huntinfool84 said:


> the local ranch store has those sticks, I've been debating whether they would be better than my regular shooting sticks because you can move your gun without really having to move the sticks also. do you like the so far?


I like them, but know that they are more like a bipod than sticks, because you cannot easily drop them to swing the gun. With that being said, I bought them just so I could have my shotgun at my side and "ready" when I need it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

But if you see them coming from the side it is easier to move them than sticks. On these you can do it one handed.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I figure anything that will keep your gun up out of the dirt is a good thing!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

better than having your barrel stuck in the V of a bush.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I prefer the bush. By putting you barrel in the dirt you are risking getting crap in it and that can lead to serious complications.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

I think you could easily add a peice of surgical tube or sling shot tube to your current shooting sticks and make it work alot like the one Chris mentioned above.

I hate shooting sticks and bi-pods all equally but I also have a need for a steady rest for long shots.

I like the shotgun stand as it would definitly keep your gun up out of the mud. I typically have something with me (backpack, extrabutt pad, or a buddy) that I lay my gun on but I can also see where this would come in handy.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

I have a stony point that i cut down for my size. I like the sticks Chris is using. The SP have a small bungee cord that I like to wrap around the forearm of my gun to keep it ready in front of me or a little to one side, and I like keeping my shotgun in my lap.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

showmeyote said:


> I have a stony point that i cut down for my size.


With that pic of you and those cats, I figured you were no less than 6'5".







Did you cut them down for prone shooting?


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

LOL...6'2'' Chris. I knew i was goin to cut them to fit me prefect. So i bought a really long set of sticks.


----------



## ESTOSZ (May 24, 2010)

i have a set of stoney-point shooting sticks that works pretty well. i didn't cut mine down to size, i left them alone and all i do is lean it foward or back to get the right height that i am needing at the time. i've had them for about 8 years or so and the only problem i have had with them is the elastic cord in it is stretched so all you need to do is adjust where the knot is at and they will tighten back up.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

ESTOSZ, I have replaced the cord in mine a few times through out the years. I bought a tent pole(the fiberglass ones) repair kit from Wal-Mart for $4 and it has a long piece of stretch cord in it. Just like new for the next five years.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I do most of my calling in the snow so I would think they would be great. There has been a few times that I have had a coyotes come in close and I used the rifle because I had set the barrel of my shotgun in the snow when I was getting set up in a snow bank. If it is a short walk to your stand your barrel is warm then you get a little snow in there and the barrel cools and turns into a ice chunk.


----------

